# Berry bottle



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 17, 2017)

I found this berry bottle many years ago and have always wondered it's age.  I found some info on a similar bottle claiming to be from the 1860's with a different lip.  http://m.ebay.com/itm/201846605497









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice bottle.  Late 1860's/early 1870's for sure.


----------



## botlguy (Jul 18, 2017)

You don't show the base / bottom to see if it's pontiled, probably Iron pontil, which would date it to early 1860s. It definitely dates back to late 60s to 70s as already stated. I've seen these in some wonderful color, I've owned a couple of aqua.
Jim S.


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 18, 2017)

Thanks! No pontil on base.  There are seams going up the side to the scalloped section.  The lip looks really old to me.  
Adam

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## adam.w.brymer (Jul 18, 2017)

No pontil on base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 24, 2017)

Crude applied top..nice aqua color. I'd say post Civil War as stated.
Nice bottle!


----------

